# J code for lidocaine?



## renee868 (Nov 10, 2009)

One of our breast doctors is questioning whether or not she can bill for the lidocaine injection while performing a breast biopsy in the office by using the code J2001. A colleague of hers has told her that he bills for this. The code says lidocaine IV infusion? I have always thought that the injection of local anesthetic was included in the surgical procedure, as are surgical trays? Can anyone give me some guidance on this before we go ahead and tell her what our thought is on this. Thanks!!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 10, 2009)

You may not bill for an injection of Lidocaine to make the patient more comfortable.  That J code is for IV infusions which is sometimes done for pain control, which is very different from a comfort measure.  I have run across other offices that have used that J code and been paid and then refunds and interest and penalties were collected in the aftermath.


----------



## renee868 (Nov 10, 2009)

thank you. That is what I had told her, but wanted to be sure that I was not missing something here. I appreciate your quick response and help!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Not to mention that the surgical guidelines state that local infiltration is inclusive to the procedures.


----------

